# RAT RODDER'S MODEL CONTEST !!!!!!!&#33



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

OK boys and girls. This is our own personal model contest...WINNER receives (by mail) this big ass Trophie and 25 bucks for any model you want...and you get to talk all the smak ya want..


Heres the rules.!.!..

No rules on the style of the model..Bomb to import...Or hopper to show car.

Has to be a lowrider...No stockers or hotrods....

***to enter you must have a model (still in plastic covering case) with the date on a card.... example today is july 25th. i would write down on a peice of paper the date next to the model...

***the dead line is july 31st...(to get a picture of the model in case and date)

***you have till the aug 14th to finish the model and post the date on a peice of paper

Winner will be selected by 5 judges on the overall model. on augest 15th.


Good luck Homies. I will post a picture of the trophie tomarrow...any more info just post here and ill get back to ya.



and Judges names will not be given out untill the finish date 



Last edited by Rat Rodder at Aug 16 2003, 11:09 AM


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I like the idea, but 21 days to build a whole model? Plus I have all the models I need, opened. Plus is it fair to put all age groups and all types of models in one category? It's easier to put together a hopper or dancer with no interior than a full kit.

K. Diaz


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2003, 02:47 PM
> *I like the idea, but 21 days to build a whole model? Plus I have all the models I need, opened. Plus is it fair to put all age groups and all types of models in one category? It's easier to put together a hopper or dancer with no interior than a full kit.
> 
> K. Diaz*


 ok ill get another trophie, classes are now HOPPER/Dancer and Show car...


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Jul 25 2003, 04:37 PM
> *
> 
> ***to enter you must have a model (still in plastic covering case)*


 do u mean unopened?


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

this foo sounds like hes not sure


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Jul 25 2003, 02:59 PM
> *this foo sounds like hes not sure*


 i dont want any one working on the model before i posted this,, which means no paint no glued peice.. you know what im saying, just stick to the rules and have it with out the box opened ..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Dude thumbs up for this one, cool idea!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Ill just have my 25 bucks right now :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by Joost.... at Jul 25 2003, 10:15 PM


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 25 2003, 03:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL, THATS A NICE MODEL BUT STICK TO THE RULES,

I'LL BE PARTICIPATING IN THIS EVENT BUT I WONT WIN OR ANYTHING, JUST SOMETHING TO DO.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

aaaahhh your a poor loser.... :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 25 2003, 10:15 PM
> *aaaahhh your a poor loser.... :biggrin:*


heey jeroen can you get online on msn, i need to ask you something about unity, we want you to do something


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

Question here.......

what if the box has been opened but all the parts are still factory sealed in the original plastic bags and all the bagged parts are layed out in plain view along with a dated card like you said?

also, what about a diecast and i dont mean thid jada dub city bullshit either. i have a 1:18 all plastic with metal body impala kit. over 60 pieces in the kit and it's a skill level 3.

:dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost....+Jul 25 2003, 02:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Joost.... @ Jul 25 2003, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jevries_@Jul 25 2003, 10:15 PM
> *aaaahhh your a poor loser.... :biggrin:*


heey jeroen can you get online on msn, i need to ask you something about unity, we want you to do something [/b][/quote]
Joost, I'm going to bed....and I'm off for the weekend...I heard the rumour that they gonna split Unity in half....? Hope this idea turns out to beneifit us modeleres and bikers....doubt it a bit.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Please don't use the Layitlow name for the contest as this website is not involved in it. 

Thanks


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

lol, i was wondering who changed the title.... i was like WTF!!!! lol, i thought i was going insane again.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 03:29 PM
> *lol, i was wondering who changed the title.... i was like WTF!!!! lol, i thought i was going insane again.*


 atleast im getting good response .. lol


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2003, 05:47 PM
> *I like the idea, but 21 days to build a whole model? Plus I have all the models I need, opened. Plus is it fair to put all age groups and all types of models in one category? It's easier to put together a hopper or dancer with no interior than a full kit.
> 
> K. Diaz*


 if Mr. Impala can build a car in 21 days I'm suer you can build a model!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 03:29 PM
> *lol, i was wondering who changed the title.... i was like WTF!!!! lol, i thought i was going insane again.*


 mad. i have no problem if its dicast but it has to be 124th or 1 25th... i cant keep bending these rules and yes ill except if all the peices are still sealed, but the box is opened,,,

just make sure its sealed in the picture..


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

ok cool man.
might wanna go ahead and eliminate the diecast then if it's 1:24 1:25 only. the reason i mentioned the 1:18 is because it's an actual model with workable steering controled by the steering wheel and all with actual springs and whatnot, and not something already put together. like the rest of the diecast stuff that is out. 

i just thought i'd ask about it since i have been wanting to start it sometime soon anyways. :biggrin: 
i think i'll just stick to a good old plastic kit instead since i'm going to take my time on that one anyways uffin: 

as far as the box being opened and parts sealed in bags goes, most of my kits have the outer wrap taken off the box so i could inspect the bagged parts to make sure that there was no damage during shipping.

if i decide to go with one of those all the stuff will be layed out sealed in the bags for viewing. 

i just gotta decide what i wanna do now. lol


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

im planing getting another 41 wagon and making it into a convertable, so if any one steals this idea , im going to chop their head off.... 



Last edited by Rat Rodder at Jul 25 2003, 04:03 PM


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2003, 05:47 PM
> *I like the idea, but 21 days to build a whole model?  Plus I have all the models I need, opened.  Plus is it fair to put all age groups and all types of models in one category?  It's easier to put together a hopper or dancer with no interior than a full kit.
> 
> K. Diaz*


edit 



Last edited by graham at Jul 25 2003, 07:17 PM


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

ummm :ugh: :ugh: i didnt start on my 63 yet :ugh: :ugh: :roflmao:

sounds cool to me, but i cant work underpressure


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SHIT I'LL ENTER!!! UM HMM LETS SEE OH OK. COUNT ME IN.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

alright, I dug around and I actually found one that was still sealed. 

I'm down for it

K. Diaz


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2003, 05:29 PM
> *alright, I dug around and I actually found one that was still sealed.
> 
> I'm down for it
> ...


 Ight all, i got the trophie, its 3 feet tall so build the sickest shit...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Jul 25 2003, 04:52 PM
> *Ight all, i got the trophie, its 3 feet tall so build the sickest shit...*


 ooook.......... i have official permission now uffin:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

do we post a pic here or pm it to u?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Jul 25 2003, 06:58 PM
> *do we post a pic here or pm it to u?*


 post pics here ...


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 25 2003, 08:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 25 2003, 08:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcrome_@Jul 25 2003, 06:58 PM
> *do we post a pic here or pm it to u?*


post pics here ...[/b][/quote]
can u get on aim?


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

im in


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Jul 25 2003, 07:06 PM
> *im in
> 
> 
> ...


 cool, havnt seen many explors around ....


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

Damn , can I use an open kit that is not started?I am like a 5 year old and I have to open it when I get hoem from the store or swap meet. I think I have only 1 unopened kit and its a 64 GOAT and that makes a lame lowider


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dag65_@Jul 25 2003, 09:18 PM
> *Damn , can I use an open kit that is not started?I am like a 5 year old and I have to open it when I get hoem from the store or swap meet. I think I have only 1 unopened kit and its a 64 GOAT and that makes a lame lowider*


 show the bags of parts sealed? 
maybe u could show all of the sprue trees and how they arnt painted ?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Jul 25 2003, 07:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Jul 25 2003, 07:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dag65_@Jul 25 2003, 09:18 PM
> *Damn , can I use an open kit that is not started?I am like a 5 year old and I have to open it when I get hoem from the store or swap meet. I think I have only 1 unopened kit and its a 64 GOAT and that makes a lame lowider*


show the bags of parts sealed? 
maybe u could show all of the sprue trees and how they arnt painted ?[/b][/quote]
yea exactly what lowcrome said


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

Dag, he said that it's ok if the shrink wrap is off the box as long as ALL the parts are still FACTORY SEALED in the bags. but in your picture go ahead and lay the sealed bags all out in plain view.


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

oh sorry man I should have stopped and read the whole thread, I will have to see if I have one I have not ripped the bags open, or maybe I will have to go and get a new one if the boss lets me, my current stash of models and parts has filled one closet and began to grow in the gargae


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dag65_@Jul 25 2003, 09:29 PM
> *oh sorry man I should have stopped and read the whole thread, I will have to see if I have one I have not ripped the bags open, or maybe I will have to go and get a new one if the boss lets me, my current stash of models and parts has filled one closet and began to grow in the gargae*


 lol


if u and the mad molester r in this in gonna lose 4 sure :angry:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

lol, you're getting like me and BigPoppa now :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

hey, lowchrome.... can ya chill on the name thing man. please?
i had to hear that all last nite thanks to you.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 07:32 PM
> *lol, you're getting like me and BigPoppa now :thumbsup:*


 2-3 weeks to make a show model... Hmmmm can it be done????


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 09:34 PM
> *hey, lowchrome.... can ya chill on the name thing man. please?
> i had to hear that all last nite thanks to you. *


 i dint start it :angry: 


call me bumperchrome or trailerhitch if u wish :dunno:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Jul 25 2003, 06:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Jul 25 2003, 06:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 09:34 PM
> *hey, lowchrome.... can ya chill on the name thing man. please?
> i had to hear that all last nite thanks to you. *


i dint start it :angry: 


call me bumperchrome or trailerhitch if u wish :dunno:[/b][/quote]
yeah, but thats a little differant man.

not to mention i was just giving you a hard time for crossing me like you did.  

its all good now though lil homie :wave:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 25 2003, 09:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 25 2003, 09:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 07:32 PM
> *lol, you're getting like me and BigPoppa now :thumbsup:*


2-3 weeks to make a show model... Hmmmm can it be done????[/b][/quote]
iv done it in a day :biggrin: 

but i dont wanna remember how it looked

i was gaggin for days at the sight of it 

so i threw it away


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 25 2003, 06:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 25 2003, 06:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 07:32 PM
> *lol, you're getting like me and BigPoppa now :thumbsup:*


2-3 weeks to make a show model... Hmmmm can it be done????[/b][/quote]
i dunno...... i've never done one yet :dunno: 

like they say... there's always a first for everything.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 25 2003, 07:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 25 2003, 07:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno...... i've never done one yet :dunno: 

like they say... there's always a first for everything. [/b][/quote]
Im serously shaking right now.... i need something to work on..!!!i cant wait till tomarrow


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Jul 25 2003, 06:44 PM
> *Im serously shaking right now.... i need something to work on..!!!i cant wait till tomarrow*


 you're shaking? man...... my new 61 wont be here for another 2 to 2- 1/2 weeks. so you shouldnt feel bad at all.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 25 2003, 07:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 25 2003, 07:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Rat Rodder_@Jul 25 2003, 06:44 PM
> *Im serously shaking right now.... i need something to work on..!!!i cant wait till tomarrow*


you're shaking? man...... my new 61 wont be here for another 2 to 2- 1/2 weeks. so you shouldnt feel bad at all. [/b][/quote]
that means your going to build that shit in like 5 days ???/


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 25 2003, 09:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 25 2003, 09:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Rat Rodder_@Jul 25 2003, 06:44 PM
> *Im serously shaking right now.... i need something to work on..!!!i cant wait till tomarrow*


you're shaking? man...... my new 61 wont be here for another 2 to 2- 1/2 weeks. so you shouldnt feel bad at all. [/b][/quote]
how soon could i get sum rims from u ?

what it the diameter ot the 26's?what bout the 20's

what sizes r the spinners?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Jul 25 2003, 06:55 PM
> *how soon could i get sum rims from u ?
> 
> what it the diameter ot the 26's?what bout the 20's
> ...


once i got the money you'd have them 3 bussiness days later.

i only have the 20's the "26's" are dumb because they are 1:18 scale.  lol

anyways, they are 1 1/4" tall (outside of tire).
and 7/16" wide

*by the way, i only have a couple of sets left.* 



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Jul 25 2003, 07:03 PM


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Jul 25 2003, 06:54 PM
> *that means your going to build that shit in like 5 days ???/*


 :dunno: i've built most of them in 2 hours, but then again they werent show cars :ugh:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 25 2003, 10:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 25 2003, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcrome_@Jul 25 2003, 06:55 PM
> *how soon could i get sum rims from u ?
> 
> what it the diameter ot the 26's?what bout the 20's
> ...


once i got the money you'd have them 3 bussiness days later.

i only have the 20's the "26's" are dumb because they are 1:18 scale.  lol

anyways, they are 1 1/4" tall (outside of tire).
and 7/16" wide

*by the way, i only have a couple of sets left.*[/b][/quote]
which is 1 1/4?

the 26's?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

I HAVE 20's !!!

and they are 1 1/4" tall x 7/16" wide (thats the actual outer tire measurements)


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 10:16 PM
> *I HAVE 20's !!!
> 
> and they are 1 1/4" tall x 7/16" wide (thats the actual outer tire measurements)*


 and the 20's r 1/24?

that seems a lil big 4 20's

what styles u got?


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 10:16 PM
> *I HAVE 20's !!!
> 
> and they are 1 1/4" tall x 7/16" wide (thats the actual outer tire measurements)*


 what sizes were the spinners?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

omg, yes they are 1:24
and that is the spinners. 
all i have left are 5- spoke slotted and multi spoke slotted.
unless you wanna hook me up extra and get a set of my personal ones :dunno: 



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Jul 25 2003, 07:40 PM


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 09:34 PM
> *hey, lowchrome.... can ya chill on the name thing man. please?
> i had to hear that all last nite thanks to you. *


 lol my bad mad modeler*.... and damn i just started on my monte todayyyyyyyy how bout if i post pics of the body work just done... and the date?...lol i dont wanna put the monte on the side to do something else.... ill pause all fabrication of the monte untill monday that i get the pic...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR TrEaT+Jul 25 2003, 07:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tRiCk oR TrEaT @ Jul 25 2003, 07:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 09:34 PM
> *hey, lowchrome.... can ya chill on the name thing man. please?
> i had to hear that all last nite thanks to you. *


lol my bad mad modeler*.... and damn i just started on my monte todayyyyyyyy how bout if i post pics of the body work just done... and the date?...lol i dont wanna put the monte on the side to do something else.... ill pause all fabrication of the monte untill monday that i get the pic...[/b][/quote]
its cool trick* :wave: 

i know man, i feel ya on that. i spent the last of my cash today getting all the rest of the paint and clear so i could bust ass on my 59 all weekend and get it finished then i get home from work and seen this


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

i noe man im having big expectations i spent 3 hours on just the trunk.... i didnt go to work today so i spent the day doing the body work on the car... now i get on n read the post and now im sprung and dont noe wether to put it on the side or not i got brand new 62 impala convertable... 57 chevy cameo... and 57 chevy stepside... but i got them in the 3 in 1 kits that the each model doesnt come individually wrapped it comes the big 3 model car box


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i know, i just cleared 9 in progress rides off of my countertop about half an hour ago.


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

i noe if i put the monte aside now i'll never come around to doing it...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i have some that i have painted the bodies 9 years ago and they are still in the boxes unfinished so yeah, i know all about that too.


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

yea man i got like a one inch gash on my thumb from the hobby knife today...lol i got frusdtrated cutting the front off my monte and i just pushed the plastic agaisnt the blade with my thumb and it cut the plastic like in a quick snap ... it was like SNAP!!! BLOOD GUSHING!!!...lol it hurt like a mofo...lol


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

Just keeping the thread fresh...


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 10:39 PM
> *omg, yes they are 1:24
> and that is the spinners.
> all i have left are 5- spoke slotted and multi spoke slotted.
> unless you wanna hook me up extra and get a set of my personal ones :dunno:*


 got pics? what the price?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

let me find the pics again, i kinda blew it off seeing that i got in 50 sets and 48 of the sets were gone in less than 2 days uffin: lol


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 26 2003, 12:29 PM
> *let me find the pics again, i kinda blew it off seeing that i got in 50 sets and 48 of the sets were gone in less than 2 days uffin: lol*


 what happened to that site you were working on? to sell those nice ass rims...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

whats up homies? i'm gonna post up my contest car on later today. I'm looking through 125 kits to find one lol.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 26 2003, 11:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 26 2003, 11:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 26 2003, 12:29 PM
> *let me find the pics again, i kinda blew it off seeing that i got in 50 sets and 48 of the sets were gone in less than 2 days uffin:  lol*


what happened to that site you were working on? to sell those nice ass rims...[/b][/quote]
lol, the sites still there along with alot of other asseccories as well.

the thing with the wheels right now is that i ordered 50 sets of them, i got them in tuesday afternoon and by time i finished sending off my orders wednsday afternoon i have 2 sets left plus a couple of my own personal ones. uffin: 

i guess i should order some more :dunno: 
what ya'll think?


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

yea welll i juzt found out i been declined for participation with my monte...im not a quiter so im not gunna back down from building my monte... so i guess ill just do it by the deadline to show i can... i wont compete for no trophy but it will be done by the deadline.. maybe sooner...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i'm still sweating it out over here myself. i wont have my 61 vert for another 2 1/2 weeks so i guess i'm just going to wait it out as long as i can and see what happens :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

i have a 62 vert kit brand new...i waz thinkin of maybe... speeding up on the monte have it done by this week... n then enter the competition with the 62...


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

oh yea and i juzt noticed i have all the shit to make a dancer....i think i got like 6 motors and all the wires and shit.... i might go head n do that but ima have to go buy a kit for it.... i dont like any of the model kits i got for a dancer....... hmmmm ima see if i get the aero back off mah boi n make it a dancer....


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i'm outta here for a bit. i think i'm gonna go buy a jar of pearl or maybe a jar of flake or something. i'm bored as hell. lol


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

lol yea im bored too... i thru on the turbo on the fabrication on the monte... lol its almozt ready for paint just gotta finish up some door door jams and mold the firewall to the under belly


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 25 2003, 10:39 PM
> *omg, yes they are 1:24
> and that is the spinners.
> all i have left are 5- spoke slotted and multi spoke slotted.
> unless you wanna hook me up extra and get a set of my personal ones :dunno:*


 do u have pics?

how much?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 26 2003, 12:56 PM
> *i'm still sweating it out over here myself. i wont have my 61 vert for another 2 1/2 weeks so i guess i'm just going to wait it out as long as i can and see what happens :dunno:*


 oh come on guys ....lol just buy a 12 dollar model right now and do it on the side.... 3 weeks is a fair time to build..... sorry trick,,, its posted in the rules, you have many things tricked on your car.. its not fair to the rest of us.... any way heres my entry..( im not going to win the trophie soo dont worrie)


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

i might have this monte done by teusday.... so ill start on my impala after... BUT... i just opened the kit now n i saw that i dont like it...lol i dont like it cuz the chassis iznt seperate from the underbelly... so i dunno i still got 2 cameo's new.... im almozt done with my monte's body work juzt letting the last bit of putty dry so i can sand it might have to give it couple more coats of putty tho (the putty im uzing SUCKS!)...lol ima try to have the basecoat painted tonight.... i just went to "fabulous daimonds arts n crafts" n got a few things for the interior n "wutnot"...lol aight man... i understand your rules... but like i said ill still have this car done before that deadline n post it on here to get my "respect" from all the other builders...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

lol hmmm how bout i make this a lil interesting.... how bout if i enter like 3 cars?... my 62 and mah cameo n stepside?... and have em all done by the deadline?...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Jul 26 2003, 03:17 PM
> *oh come on guys ....lol just buy a 12 dollar model right now and do it on the side....
> *


 lol, it's not that....... but whenever i build a model i first buy the paint and stuff. 
might sound weird but i do, i'll go in and find a badass color and get it and maybe get something else that goes good with it and then i decide what it will look good on. so i have a bunch of money tied up into my supplies for the 61 as i always do on all of mine. uffin: lol


it's all good though, i'll get something rolling sometime soon probably


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR TrEaT_@Jul 26 2003, 04:36 PM
> *lol hmmm how bout i make this a lil interesting.... how bout if i enter like 3 cars?... my 62 and mah cameo n stepside?... and have em all done by the deadline?...*


 trick ill accept that, but you still must post the date like i said,,, you can hav 100 models entered, but u must follow all the rules,,,,


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

aight ill take the pics of em when i take the pics of my monte... the boxes arent in the wrapper but the parts are on my trucks but on the 62 impala i opened the pack but u'll se in the pics all tha parts are still on the tree's or w.e. they called...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

ok, so far i see 2 entrants just as exhibition. and i belive i've seen only one actual entry so far which was lowcrome with his expedition.

so...... i'm thinking that i should maybe think about breaking away from playing nintendo and go ahead and finally get in on this. uffin: 

this isnt what i was wanting to build but i'll have to make due with it i suppose. now i just gotta get into my mad scientist mode and figure out what to do with it.

i wont be able to start it until tomorrow because i'm going out of town in a little while but here it is......

am i in now? :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

FUCK!!!!!
no sooner i entered the mail came and i got my Back To The Future 1,2,&3 DVD's !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

now i'm in a bind...... i have a model to build, the DVD's and then there's the Nintendo NES in the bedroom calling my name







:ugh: 

wish me luck! 
not on the model but on making my decisions. lol


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

roflmfao


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Jul 26 2003, 07:02 PM
> *Count me in!
> 
> 
> ...


 umm thats not a real model, its from ebay and i seen that you took the date and stuck it in there, get the real model and put your hand or fingure to prove... sorry im stricked on this shit...


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 26 2003, 09:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 26 2003, 09:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Individuals BC_@Jul 26 2003, 07:02 PM
> *Count me in!
> 
> 
> ...


umm thats not a real model, its from ebay and i seen that you took the date and stuck it in there, get the real model and put your hand or fingure to prove... sorry im stricked on this shit...[/b][/quote]
:0  :ugh: :burn: :guns: :twak: :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: man, it's not like it's so hard that you'd have to try and cheat. but that's not the worst of it. in the meantime you are giving your club a bad image now, i'm sure they wouldn't be too proud of you for that little stunt. :twak: 
just a little heads up there.  



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Jul 26 2003, 09:18 PM


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

ill have the pics ina bit of my entries... oh and also.... ima post my monte with the paper sayin todays date...lol so u can see the steps how i build it...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I took my dated pic yesterday, but the card to load it up is at work, you'll get a pic Monday

K. Diaz


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 26 2003, 11:45 PM
> *I took my dated pic yesterday, but the card to load it up is at work, you'll get a pic Monday
> 
> K. Diaz*


 k guys, cant wait to see what you guys are building.....


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 26 2003, 08:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 26 2003, 08:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Individuals BC_@Jul 26 2003, 07:02 PM
> *Count me in!
> 
> 
> ...


umm thats not a real model, its from ebay and i seen that you took the date and stuck it in there, get the real model and put your hand or fingure to prove... sorry im stricked on this shit...[/b][/quote]
DAMN, i guess i'l have to try again! :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 26 2003, 11:16 PM
> *:uh: man, it's not like it's so hard that you'd have to try and cheat. but that's not the worst of it. in the meantime you are giving your club a bad image now, i'm sure they wouldn't be too proud of you for that little stunt. :twak:
> just a little heads up there. *


 I dont see how this is giving my club a bad name!


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Jul 27 2003, 09:31 AM
> *I dont see how this is giving my club a bad name!*


 ummm.... trying to cheat.

unless that is what they are known for? :dunno: 

i'm not talking down your crew or anything man, i was just letting you know how it looks in peoples eyes.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

*Normally cheating or attempting to cheat would be automatic disqualification*

i'm suprised that didnt happen yet.


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Naw homie, there aint even an Individuals M.c.c. , im in the car club but i make models on the side!


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Jul 27 2003, 10:25 AM
> *Naw homie, there aint even an Individuals M.c.c. , im in the car club but i make models on the side!*


 ohh ok cool man. like i said i wasnt tryin to knock your crew(if there was one) i was kinda gettin their back and lookin out for you. you know how people perceive things sometimes and it only takes one bad apple to spoil the bunch. 

take it easy man :wave:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 27 2003, 11:23 AM
> *Normally cheating or attempting to cheat would be automatic disqualification
> 
> i'm suprised that didnt happen yet.*


 mad, yea but at this moment, i would like to see some more people involved....


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Jul 27 2003, 10:37 AM
> *mad, yea but at this moment, i would like to see some more people involved....*


 yeah i know man. but i just had to mention that so that people know  lol

well, speaking of people getting involved i'm thinking maybe i should open this thing up and get started one of these days. whatcha think?
or should i wait and start it next weekend? :dunno: lol


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

lol mad modeler u got aol...if u do, im me AMSK8ER11


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Jul 27 2003, 10:48 AM
> *lol mad modeler u got aol...if u do, im me AMSK8ER11*


 nope, sure dont man.

i think im gonna go find something to eat and watch some movies. maybe play some more nintendo too :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

Do u have a pic of the trophy , and whos goin to be the judges?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Individuals BC_@Jul 27 2003, 12:15 PM
> *Do u have a pic of the trophy , and whos goin to be the judges?*


 like i said, names cant be givin out, and their not on this board but they are lowriders. and the trophie is going to be pictured later in this week...


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 27 2003, 12:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 27 2003, 12:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Individuals BC_@Jul 27 2003, 12:15 PM
> *Do u have a pic of the trophy , and whos goin to be the judges?*


like i said, names cant be givin out, and their not on this board but they are lowriders. and the trophie is going to be pictured later in this week...[/b][/quote]
keeping this fresh... like your mama 



Last edited by Rat Rodder at Jul 27 2003, 06:34 PM


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

ill have my entry pic up soon...maybe tonight...


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

ok well here are my entries...

62 impala...









57 chevy cameo









57 chevy stepside


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR TrEaT_@Jul 28 2003, 03:14 AM
> *ok well here are my entries...
> 
> 62 impala...
> ...


 i cant wait to see the cameo :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

My entry


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

when r the models due?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Jul 28 2003, 08:18 AM
> *when r the models due?*


 Read the rules,,,, for the finish date,,, and progress pics are welcome !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

i'd radther not show progress pics  ... well ill show of the monte.. but not of my entries... wel... ima try to paint my monte now ina bit... i aint go to work... so ima finish up putty now n paint it.... then ill start on engine n suspension ill be done shortly... and then right after ill do my stepside...


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

this fuckin sucks yo..i got this 65 impala that i cut the trunk out, and doors, and my whole undercarriage is broke and engine is gone..so all im left with is the body, and i dunno wut to do with it


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Jul 28 2003, 08:03 AM
> *this fuckin sucks yo..i got this 65 impala that i cut the trunk out, and doors, and my whole undercarriage is broke and engine is gone..so all im left with is the body, and i dunno wut to do with it*


 make it a hopper? 

or just go buy another 65. 

K. Diaz


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

this sucks too cuz im 14 and unemployed and have no money


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

any 59-65 Impala should fit under it, just won't be accurate. Make it a slammer w/interior and use the AMT 64 rolling chassis?

K. Diaz


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

progress pis :biggrin: 











this is all i can show u all  

that is 1 coat silver and 1 coat ruby red matal flake

it now has 3 coats on it and looks a lot better


all i can tell u is that there id gonna be shaved tails and handles
big hole in the roof  removed moldings on side 
and a small wide body kit


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

im about to paint my stepside now... hey rat rodder.... ima pm u about a question....


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Jul 25 2003, 09:06 PM
> *im in
> 
> 
> ...


 how much r u all payin 4 ur models?

i paid 9.49 4 this :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR TrEaT_@Jul 28 2003, 03:14 AM
> *ok well here are my entries...
> 
> 62 impala...
> ...


i paid $12.99 for these three  in one of those "model kit value pack" it brought 3 cars for 12.99 so i bought two of the value kits n got "86 Elcamino SS,70 Monte Carlo,62 Impala Vert,57 Chevy Cameo,57 Chevy Stepside,57 Corvette Street machien" i aint like the corvette so i gave it away. but the dickhead left it here n never took it home so i still got it...lol 



Last edited by tRiCk oR TrEaT at Jul 28 2003, 01:41 PM


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

take the whole front end out of the vette and drop it in something

K. Diaz


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR TrEaT+Jul 28 2003, 11:39 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (tRiCk oR TrEaT @ Jul 28 2003, 11:39 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tRiCk oR TrEaT_@Jul 28 2003, 03:14 AM
> *ok well here are my entries...
> 
> 62 impala...
> ...


i paid $12.99 for these three  in one of those "model kit value pack" it brought 3 cars for 12.99 so i bought two of the value kits n got "86 Elcamino SS,70 Monte Carlo,62 Impala Vert,57 Chevy Cameo,57 Chevy Stepside,57 Corvette Street machien" i aint like the corvette so i gave it away. but the dickhead left it here n never took it home so i still got it...lol[/b][/quote]
i payied 18 bucks for the 48 vert model, and this other crap, came out to 30 something..


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

yo rat rodderrrrrrrr... ima enter another car in the hydro's class.... like on monday ill have it
im gettin the car saturday n ill take the pics by monday...


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR TrEaT_@Jul 28 2003, 04:02 PM
> *yo rat rodderrrrrrrr... ima enter another car in the hydro's class.... like on monday ill have it
> im gettin the car saturday n ill take the pics by monday...*


 what ever..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK I FINALLY HAVE MY CONTEST CAR. HERE IT IS.











Last edited by Models IV Life at Jul 29 2003, 09:48 AM


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

damn i cant c it...PM the pic of the model to me M4L


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2003, 09:32 AM
> *OK I FINALLY HAVE MY CONTEST CAR. HERE IT IS.
> 
> 
> ...


 Is your fotki account the free one? They won't let you post images if it is, you gotta join. It's the new 63 Impala for those who can't see it

K. Diaz


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jul 29 2003, 09:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigPoppa @ Jul 29 2003, 09:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2003, 09:32 AM
> *OK I FINALLY HAVE MY CONTEST CAR. HERE IT IS.
> 
> 
> ...


Is your fotki account the free one? They won't let you post images if it is, you gotta join. It's the new 63 Impala for those who can't see it

K. Diaz[/b][/quote]
YEAH IT IS. ALL MY OTHER PICS GOT POSTED THOUGH. SOMETHINGS UP WITH IT.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SEE MY AVETAR SHOWED UP ALL OF A SUDDEN. ITS ON MY FREE FOTKI ACCOUNT.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2003, 09:41 AM
> *SEE MY AVETAR SHOWED UP ALL OF A SUDDEN. ITS ON MY FREE FOTKI ACCOUNT.*


 I got nothing here, no avatar either. Log out of your fotki account and I bet it will disappear too. I think this is something they just started doing, I noticed that on other boards too. Twisting your arm, the bastards.

K. Diaz


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

M4L CONTEST CAR


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 29 2003, 10:14 AM
> *M4L CONTEST CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 to the left of the model box there is a part of a pic of a bike rim...can u sow me wut that is?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks poppa. i went to the customer service and asked them about it. hey Rat Rodder is this cool?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666+Jul 29 2003, 10:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trikeboy666 @ Jul 29 2003, 10:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigPoppa_@Jul 29 2003, 10:14 AM
> *M4L CONTEST CAR
> 
> 
> ...


to the left of the model box there is a part of a pic of a bike rim...can u sow me wut that is?[/b][/quote]
oh thats an oler issue of LRB.


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

not on topic but here is my wedding cake pic  
(Grooms cake)













Last edited by EazyKilla at Jul 29 2003, 12:11 PM


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyKilla_@Jul 29 2003, 01:53 PM
> *not on topic but here is my wedding cake pic
> 
> 
> ...


 thats tight :biggrin:


----------



## ie_lunatik (Jan 1, 2003)

yo i got a question ... would i be able to enter tha contest even tho i bought this model already alssembld but i will have to tak eit apart to custom it all u know so get back at me thanx
piece
daniel


----------



## ie_lunatik (Jan 1, 2003)

forgot tha pic oppsss there ya go


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ie_lunatik_@Jul 29 2003, 02:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i'll accept it only cause i seen it already fucked up on ebay, and i know you'll hook it up.....


----------



## ie_lunatik (Jan 1, 2003)

ayte koo yea imma add partts from other model kits so itll be redone 
piece 
daniel


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyKilla_@Jul 29 2003, 10:53 AM
> *not on topic but here is my wedding cake pic
> (Grooms cake)
> 
> *


Right on Joe :thumbsup: 

tell Doug that Ray from Arizona said what's up :wave: 

A.K.A. Juiced 83 Caddy

. 



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Jul 29 2003, 03:32 PM


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

enter ppl! :biggrin:


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

i want to but is it to late to start?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jul 30 2003, 01:16 PM
> *i want to but is it to late to start?*


 tomorrow is the last day


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jul 30 2003, 02:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigPoppa @ Jul 30 2003, 02:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fabfiveprez_@Jul 30 2003, 01:16 PM
> *i want to but is it to late to start?*


tomorrow is the last day[/b][/quote]
ok i guess thats it, you got till 12 to night to post or your up shits creek...


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

i want to enter in with my cameo that i bought from lowchrome, rat rodder pm me


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

show us a pic by 12 tonight and your in, im not letting any more bull shit slide.. get it...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: how is that fair when we all had to start out with brand new sealed stuff and that thing is all customized and pretty much just needs paint :angry:  

i guess i better think about getting started on mine this weekend now. cause i dont see any fair advantage now. :ugh:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

What are you talking about. His truck that he got isnt raped in the box? Then he's not getting in. Like i said, have a raped up model or your not getting in.. Simple. Read the fucking rules!


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Jul 31 2003, 04:02 PM
> *What are you talking about. His truck that he got isnt raped in the box? Then he's not getting in. Like i said, have a raped up model or your not getting in.. Simple. Read the fucking rules!*


 well, here is a picture of it from 3 months ago or more.....


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

i did not get it from him 3 months ago, it is completely apart, other than the motor which i finished yesterday, nothing is together, and i was missing parts, so i had to buy a parts kit which is a 57 chevy step side like trick or treats, th truck is not on the frame nothing is together, but i dont have time for the cantest anyways, if i started earlier i would


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i didnt say you bought it from him 3 months ago, but that is one of the pictures of it that he posted back that long ago. 
and i know thats it because i was going to buy it. remember?

i wasnt trying to ratt you out and be a dick, i'm just trying to help keep this as fair as possible for everyone.

the guy has already changed the rules around WAY too much for these people. now how damn hard is it to just follow the simple rules in the first post?

if it was me i would have stuck straight to the rules of *factory sealed* kits dated by deadline.

i was seriously going to just drop out if he let that cameo in because it isnt worth the time, effort, and cash involved in building a competition car in a very limited time. 

i have close to.... well, i'll just say i have ALOT of cash tied up in mine already with the paint and materials ect. and i havent even started it yet.


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

same here, and im still no where near done, adn trust me if i could have picked up a model and entersed this contest i would have, well maybe next time...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i know man, like i said it was nothing personal towards you. you know that were cool. just trying to keep it fair for everyone here. 
rules is rules.  lol

:wave:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 07:42 PM
> *i know man, like i said it was nothing personal towards you. you know that were cool. just trying to keep it fair for everyone here.
> rules is rules.  lol
> 
> :wave:*


 yea and if it wasnt 4 those damn rules i coulda enntered my grand national
:angry:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Jul 31 2003, 04:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Jul 31 2003, 04:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 07:42 PM
> *i know man, like i said it was nothing personal towards you. you know that were cool.  just trying to keep it fair for everyone here.
> rules is rules.  lol
> 
> :wave:*


yea and if it wasnt 4 those damn rules i coulda enntered my grand national
:angry:[/b][/quote]
yeah, and if it wasnt for them "damn" rules then fool woulda had that monte in here and you woulda been shit outta luck either way  lol


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

what page does all these rejections happen on, i wanna see the g/n and the monte


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 07:48 PM
> *what page does all these rejections happen on, i wanna see the g/n and the monte*


 i got rejected on aim :angry: 

il post pics later


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 31 2003, 07:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 31 2003, 07:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, and if it wasnt for them "damn" rules then fool woulda had that monte in here and you woulda been shit outta luck either way  lol[/b][/quote]
tru 

but mine wasnt even close what his was

i just had everything primered and the chassis painted


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 04:48 PM
> *what page does all these rejections happen on, i wanna see the g/n and the monte*


 here's the monte
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2c0bf6b29a6fe49


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 31 2003, 07:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 31 2003, 07:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 04:48 PM
> *what page does all these rejections happen on, i wanna see the g/n and the monte*


here's the monte
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2c0bf6b29a6fe49[/b][/quote]
o so the monte is better than my g/n? :angry: 


j/p :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: ........ well yeah of course DUH! :ugh: lol

j/k


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 07:57 PM
> *:uh: ........ well yeah of course DUH! :ugh: lol
> 
> j/k *


 well actually it is


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Jul 31 2003, 04:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Jul 31 2003, 04:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 07:57 PM
> *:uh: ........ well yeah of course DUH! :ugh: lol
> 
> j/k *


well actually it is [/b][/quote]
I know it is but i didnt wanna make you ----> :tears: 

lol


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

here it is


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 31 2003, 08:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 31 2003, 08:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it is but i didnt wanna make you ----> :tears: 

lol [/b][/quote]
thx


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Jul 31 2003, 08:05 PM
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...












damn spots of white paint on the hood

and that boyds roadster florida orange pearl paint

iv got sum clear pearl waitin 4 irt also


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

i bought a metalic silver and some burgandy purple flake, it looks nice and dark, i gotta go get some black and blue pearl though


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Jul 31 2003, 06:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Jul 31 2003, 06:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcrome_@Jul 31 2003, 08:05 PM
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...












damn spots of white paint on the hood

and that boyds roadster florida orange pearl paint

iv got sum clear pearl waitin 4 irt also[/b][/quote]
Ok guys i know you guys dont like starting projects when your still trying to finish but i want to make it fair for every one. Im planing on making another contest after this so be ready. This was the first contest and not many people joined. Which totaly sucks. Im thinking about getting a bigger trophie for the contest but that would ruin the 25 dollar price..

Would you guys consider a bigger trophie with your screen name or real name engraved rather than the 25 bucks????? 

Just a thought. --steve


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i wouldnt mind a bigger trophie with screen name and real name. 
to be honest, the $25 is cool and all but that doesnt even cover half the cost of my paint. lol i'm mainly in it for the trophy and the name that goes along with it. uffin:


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 31 2003, 05:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 31 2003, 05:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok guys i know you guys dont like starting projects when your still trying to finish but i want to make it fair for every one. Im planing on making another contest after this so be ready. This was the first contest and not many people joined. Which totaly sucks. Im thinking about getting a bigger trophie for the contest but that would ruin the 25 dollar price..

Would you guys consider a bigger trophie with your screen name or real name engraved rather than the 25 bucks????? 

Just a thought. --steve[/b][/quote]
damn i hate those lil white spots...what is on the sides of the scoop??


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Jul 31 2003, 06:04 PM
> *...what is on the sides of the scoop??*


 uhhhh....... the emblems that says "3.8 SFI TURBO"


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

nvm 



Last edited by fabfiveprez at Jul 31 2003, 08:16 PM


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

how bout instead of a trophy just make the prize like 2 sets of 3 piece wheels and a small plaque that says we won. just a thought i know im too broke too afford my wheels most of the time. heres another thought. lemme get my gn and my supra done b4 the next contest so i can enter my 58. its still in the OG wrapper and i got BIG plans for it


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

as i price i would be fine with a plaque or a small trophie and more cash


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

big trophy gives you big bragging rights and something to show for your hard work and talent. money aint a thang just get a job. lol


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 09:45 PM
> *big trophy gives you big bragging rights and something to show for your hard work and talent.  money aint a thang just get a job. lol*


tru

but its a lil hard getting a job at 13


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Jul 31 2003, 06:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Jul 31 2003, 06:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 09:45 PM
> *big trophy gives you big bragging rights and something to show for your hard work and talent.  money aint a thang just get a job. lol*


tru

but its a lil hard getting a job at 13[/b][/quote]
ohh, i thought you was 16.

but i'm sure that most of us would rather have the trophy instead.
i'm sorry for you youngsters that arent old enough to work yet but what if you guys make Rat decide to not go with the big ass trophy because a couple of you are broke. and someone else ends up winning? someone that doesnt need extra pocket change. so if he sticks with a big ass trophy and you happen to win either way you'll get something out of the deal. the money wont last but a matter of minutes but a trophy will last for years. uffin:


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

i vote trophy, and that would be enough for me, cause we get to keep the model anyways, so he shouldnt have to reimburse us for it, a trophy would be better IMO


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 31 2003, 09:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 31 2003, 09:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh, i thought you was 16.

but i'm sure that most of us would rather have the trophy instead.
i'm sorry for you youngsters that arent old enough to work yet but what if you guys make Rat decide to not go with the big ass trophy because a couple of you are broke. and someone else ends up winning? someone that doesnt need extra pocket change. so if he sticks with a big ass trophy and you happen to win either way you'll get something out of the deal. the money wont last but a matter of minutes but a trophy will last for years. uffin:[/b][/quote]
tru 

but every could use a lil bit more pocket change  

well what ever 

i prolly wont win anyway

:tears:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 08:01 PM
> *i vote trophy, and that would be enough for me, cause we get to keep the model anyways, so he shouldnt have to reimburse us for it, a trophy would be better IMO*


 ok. bigger trophie it is...


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 31 2003, 10:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 31 2003, 10:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 08:01 PM
> *i vote trophy, and that would be enough for me, cause we get to keep the model anyways, so he shouldnt have to reimburse us for it, a trophy would be better IMO*


ok. bigger trophie it is...[/b][/quote]
does this mean no money at all?


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

y the hell would u need money? u would be doing the model anyways, so your getting 2 rewards in this contest, a nice hooked up model with alot of time in it, and a trophy, so no matter what everyone wins :biggrin:


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

ah ok but what about postponing the next contest til i get the gn and supra done so i can enter my 58?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

EXACTLY!


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Jul 31 2003, 09:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Jul 31 2003, 09:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 08:01 PM
> *i vote trophy, and that would be enough for me, cause we get to keep the model anyways, so he shouldnt have to reimburse us for it, a trophy would be better IMO*


ok. bigger trophie it is...[/b][/quote]
BTW, its awfully nice of u to throw this contest, and u seem like a great person to have on your side


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 10:06 PM
> *y the hell would u need money? u would be doing the model anyways, so your getting 2 rewards in this contest, a nice hooked up model with alot of time in it, and a trophy, so no matter what everyone wins :biggrin:*


 but my broke ass needs money to finsh 6 other models :angry:


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

your not in the contest


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 10:06 PM
> *y the hell would u need money? u would be doing the model anyways, so your getting 2 rewards in this contest, a nice hooked up model with alot of time in it, and a trophy, so no matter what everyone wins :biggrin:*


 yup

it costs me 25$ to so this model and i was hoping to get that much back

but w/e its hella fun doin models

im in it 4 the results not the prizes


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 10:08 PM
> *your not in the contest*


 u talkin to me?

iv got a explorer in there


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Jul 31 2003, 09:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Jul 31 2003, 09:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--fabfiveprez_@Jul 31 2003, 10:06 PM
> *y the hell would u need money? u would be doing the model anyways, so your getting 2 rewards in this contest, a nice hooked up model with alot of time in it, and a trophy, so no matter what everyone wins  :biggrin:*


yup

it costs me 25$ to so this model and i was hoping to get that much back

but w/e its hella fun doin models

im in it 4 the results not the prizes[/b][/quote]
sounds like bullshit to me, u want that money so bad


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez+Jul 31 2003, 10:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fabfiveprez @ Jul 31 2003, 10:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like bullshit to me, u want that money so bad[/b][/quote]
well mayb it is 

this is one of the few contests i have gotten to enter and i got a lil excited bout the prize


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

should i start on mine tomorrow nite or just wait till saturday morning?

i need to stay off of here and get some shit done but i can't i love you guys, you all are like family here.


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fabfiveprez+Jul 31 2003, 10:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (fabfiveprez @ Jul 31 2003, 10:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like bullshit to me, u want that money so bad[/b][/quote]
actually your right 90% of the time thats the way i am

but sumtimes i forget why i do it


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 09:13 PM
> *should i start on mine tomorrow nite or just wait till saturday morning?
> 
> i need to stay off of here and get some shit done but i can't i love you guys, you all are like family here.*


:cheesy: 
i was that way but then i started to make trips to the hobby shop and i noticed life outside of LIL :biggrin: 



Last edited by fabfiveprez at Jul 31 2003, 09:15 PM


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 10:13 PM
> *
> 
> i need to stay off of here and get some shit done but i can't i love you guys, you all are like family here.*


 what do u mean guys?

the only one u care bout is 96impalagirl :angry: 







j/k :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

ya'lls are my peoples. except for the assholes, and they know who they are. lol

:wave:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 10:21 PM
> *ya'lls are my peoples. except for the assholes, and they know who they are. lol
> 
> :wave:*


 im not one am i?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Jul 31 2003, 07:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Jul 31 2003, 07:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 10:21 PM
> *ya'lls are my peoples. except for the assholes, and they know who they are. lol
> 
> :wave:*


im not one am i?[/b][/quote]
not anymore, i got over it! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 31 2003, 10:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 31 2003, 10:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not anymore, i got over it! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
good :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i wish i coulda built a hotrod, i'm not too sure about this lowrider shit. thats mainly why i been putting off starting this thing. i'm kinda nervous, i dont wanna get laughed at


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 10:33 PM
> *i wish i coulda built a hotrod, i'm not too sure about this lowrider shit. thats mainly why i been putting off starting this thing. i'm kinda nervous, i dont wanna get laughed at *


 i wanted to also

but in the rules he clearly states lowriders only

no hot rods


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i know it does, i got bummed out when i saw that. 

but ohh well, i guess i need to learn how to build a low low sometime or another huh? lol


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jul 31 2003, 10:39 PM
> *i know it does, i got bummed out when i saw that.
> 
> but ohh well, i guess i need to learn how to build a low low sometime or another huh? lol*


 yup


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 31 2003, 06:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 31 2003, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh, i thought you was 16.

but i'm sure that most of us would rather have the trophy instead.
i'm sorry for you youngsters that arent old enough to work yet but what if you guys make Rat decide to not go with the big ass trophy because a couple of you are broke. and someone else ends up winning? someone that doesnt need extra pocket change. so if he sticks with a big ass trophy and you happen to win either way you'll get something out of the deal. the money wont last but a matter of minutes but a trophy will last for years. uffin:[/b][/quote]
next time Ill enter and just for the trophy I dont care about the money and Im a youngster Im 14 and I got a job so money aint a thing its the trophy!Next time I think Ill enter


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

i'm cool with anything, I'm just into the challenge of building something in 3 weeks! 

K. Diaz


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

has this even started?? i remember when this was first posted...im to lazy to go threw all the pages & read...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl_@Jul 31 2003, 08:46 PM
> *has this even started?? i remember when this was first posted...im to lazy to go threw all the pages & read...*


 yes, it has started.... i guess i should start too :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Rat Rodder, how about getting a list together of who's in and what they building. I'm not going thru 50 million post to figure it out


K. Diaz


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Jul 31 2003, 10:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Jul 31 2003, 10:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--96 impala girl_@Jul 31 2003, 08:46 PM
> *has this even started??  i remember when this was first posted...im to lazy to go threw all the pages & read...*


yes, it has started.... i guess i should start too :dunno:[/b][/quote]
you probably should...?

your gonna end up not gettin one done in time...


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

ok this is what we got

lowcrome -explorer
rat rodder- 48 vert ford
Madmodeler- think it was a 63 or 64 impala hopper
trick or treat-62 impala vert 
57 cameo
57 stepside
Ie_lunatik- Montee or something
Big papa- Think it was a Gto?? or something like that
Models 4 life- 63 impala

thats it. try doing some sick shit since barly no one entered. 



Last edited by Rat Rodder at Aug 1 2003, 08:51 AM


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 1 2003, 09:50 AM
> *
> thats it. try doing some sick shit since barly no one entered.*


 just wait till the next contest :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 1 2003, 07:50 AM
> *ok this is what we got
> 
> lowcrome -explorer
> ...


 it was a 65 Bonneville. Sorry, won't be too sick, i'm giong for a mild cruiser, but it still will be pimp

K. Diaz


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Aug 1 2003, 09:02 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigPoppa @ Aug 1 2003, 09:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Rat Rodder_@Aug 1 2003, 07:50 AM
> *ok this is what we got
> 
> lowcrome -explorer
> ...


it was a 65 Bonneville. Sorry, won't be too sick, i'm giong for a mild cruiser, but it still will be pimp

K. Diaz[/b][/quote]
i got a few bonniville old emblims i stole off this car.. interested?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

mines a 63 but it's not a hopper


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Aug 1 2003, 02:33 PM
> *mines a 63 but it's not a hopper *


 Sneeky Pic of my project, still needs alooott of work


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 2 2003, 05:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 2 2003, 05:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Aug 1 2003, 02:33 PM
> *mines a 63 but it's not a hopper *


Sneeky Pic of my project, still needs alooott of work 







[/b][/quote]
some more of the engine. i had a problem and lost the tree with the carb and interior.. LMAO! well so i had to take this chrome blower off from a old project and throw on some shitty ass 3 barrel carbs and some nice scoops... 










now what am i going to do for the interior


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 2 2003, 05:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 2 2003, 05:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some more of the engine. i had a problem and lost the tree with the carb and interior.. LMAO! well so i had to take this chrome blower off from a old project and throw on some shitty ass 3 barrel carbs and some nice scoops... 










now what am i going to do for the interior[/b][/quote]
NO ONE LIKES? :uh:


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 2 2003, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 2 2003, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ONE LIKES? :uh:[/b][/quote]
u r way ahead of me :uh: 

i only have a couple parts painted


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i finally started mine last nite :biggrin: 

havent done much at all to it though, too busy talking to chicks online. lol


RatRodder...... lookin good by the way man. 
i haven't seen an old flathead in awhile :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Rat Rodder: I like it, it's cool for a Ford, I'm strictly a 14s type of guy though. And did I miss you posting a pic of your sealed kit?

K. Diaz


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 2 2003, 08:33 PM
> *Rat Rodder: I like it, it's cool for a Ford, I'm strictly a 14s type of guy though. And did I miss you posting a pic of your sealed kit?
> 
> K. Diaz*


 I posted a pic with my paints and stuff. just go look for it .. lmao


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 2 2003, 08:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 2 2003, 08:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigPoppa_@Aug 2 2003, 08:33 PM
> *Rat Rodder:  I like it, it's cool for a Ford, I'm strictly a 14s type of guy though.  And did I miss you posting a pic of your sealed kit?
> 
> K. Diaz*


I posted a pic with my paints and stuff. just go look for it .. lmao[/b][/quote]
page 4


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ok, i believe you


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

not that it would realy matter, he's exhibition anyways (last i heard) :dunno: 
but at least he's still playing by the rules :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR TrEaT (Oct 20, 2001)

damn u guyz are wayyyyyyy ahead of me... i haznt even painted mines yet...lol... only did the basecoat on one of them... and thats literally it...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR TrEaT_@Aug 3 2003, 01:20 AM
> *damn u guyz are wayyyyyyy ahead of me... i haznt even painted mines yet...lol... only did the basecoat on one of them... and thats literally it...*


 yeah, no shit. i should hopefully have a new airbrush next week or so. then i can half ass some shit on it at the last minute :ugh: 
i'm gonna hate doing this....... kinda like when you go to turn in your homework knowing that you failed it.


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

damn good work


----------



## scrapin2low (Aug 23, 2002)

i wish i could join, i gots no money's and no model, lol. I only have projects that started before this, when is this contest end? Do you any idea when the next one is?


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapin2low_@Aug 3 2003, 02:21 PM
> *i wish i could join, i gots no money's and no model, lol. I only have projects that started before this, when is this contest end? Do you any idea when the next one is?*


 like a week after this contest is done i will have a open model contest, you would still have to post the date with a sealed model but you can do anything . hotrod to import.... 1 18th to 1 64th


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 3 2003, 04:39 PM
> *1 18th to 1 64th*


 will we be seperated into classes???


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

damn, we dont even get a break to revive from this one? 

this is stressfull, time consuming, and a financial mess.

besides being broke from this i've been waiting for it to be over with because i have a bunch of work i gotta catch up on. i have people waiting on me, i've put everyone on hold for this contest.

also, would be a good idea to had just dropped the date at the last minute like you did this one. it makes it more competitive.


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Aug 3 2003, 05:45 PM
> *damn, we dont even get a break to revive from this one?
> 
> this is stressfull, time consuming, and a financial mess.
> ...


 yea give us a break 

would i be able to do my 50 austin?


no parts glued no parts painted


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Aug 3 2003, 04:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Aug 3 2003, 04:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Aug 3 2003, 05:45 PM
> *damn, we dont even get a break to revive from this one?
> 
> this is stressfull, time consuming, and a financial mess.
> ...


yea give us a break 

would i be able to do my 50 austin?


no parts glued no parts painted[/b][/quote]
you'll find out in a couple of days


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 3 2003, 06:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 3 2003, 06:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll find out in a couple of days[/b][/quote]
k


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

can i just enter the one i'm working on now in the next one instead? it might actually be done by then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i got a new airbrush coming later this week hopefully. that only gives me about a week to do my paintjob, its gonne be cutting things close, real close. this is more like a 10 day paint job here. i better bust out heat lamps and fans or something. lol


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

i just started a 53 ford flip nose..not for the LIL competition though...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trikeboy666_@Aug 3 2003, 04:18 PM
> *i just started a 53 ford flip nose..not for the LIL competition though...*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Aug 3 2003, 04:58 PM
> *can i just enter the one i'm working on now in the next one instead? it might actually be done by then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> i got a new airbrush coming later this week hopefully. that only gives me about a week to do my paintjob, its gonne be cutting things close, real close. this is more like a 10 day paint job here. i better bust out heat lamps and fans or something. lol*


 naw your entered. Sorry but if u go this compation would be shit..


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 3 2003, 04:30 PM
> *naw your entered.  Sorry but if u go this compation would be shit..*


thanks man, i'm taking that as a compliment? :dunno: lol

i'm gonna try and get this thing done for the most part hopefully. 
even though it might end up being a last minute rush and just getting thrown together.  



Last edited by The Mad Modeler at Aug 3 2003, 04:35 PM


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH MAN I JUST GOT MY........ BACK AND I JUST PAINTED THE CAR........ HAHA OH CAN REVEAL ANYTHING YET SORRY. JUST REFRESHING THE POST. LATE


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

damn i missed this contest. when is the next contest going to be?


----------



## endlesslove2 (Mar 1, 2003)

i believe it starts a week after this 1 is over. if i can find the kit i need im gonna blow every1s minds. i might not win but im gonna be turnin heads. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

yeah. hopefully i can get that elcamio ss and i will enter it in


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

hell yeah, i have my model on the way. I going to enter it in the next contest.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

by the looks of it, all my cars wont be done by the deadline... its been raining evryyyyyydayyyyy and since i have no booth to spray in... i cant paint my models... yesterdey i painted my stepside and impala... and the humidity messed it up... so i left it till today so respray the impala... and then i clear coated it but the humidity turned the clear white... so i baked it.. and the white went away but theres a couple spots that the clear dont look too good... so i dunno if i should build it or re-clear it... and from the looks of it my cameo wont be done by the deadline.. when is the deadline anywayz?... the 21st???? actually the clear on the impala aint come out that bad ima go start putting it together now..lol


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 10 2003, 04:12 AM
> *by the looks of it, all my cars wont be done by the deadline... its been raining evryyyyyydayyyyy and since i have no booth to spray in... i cant paint my models... yesterdey i painted my stepside and impala... and the humidity messed it up... so i left it till today so respray the impala... and then i clear coated it but the humidity turned the clear white... so i baked it.. and the white went away but theres a couple spots that the clear dont look too good... so i dunno if i should build it or re-clear it... and from the looks of it my cameo wont be done by the deadline.. when is the deadline anywayz?... the 21st???? actually the clear on the impala aint come out that bad ima go start putting it together now..lol*


 the last i heard the dead line was the 14th :uh:


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome+Aug 10 2003, 07:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcrome @ Aug 10 2003, 07:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 10 2003, 04:12 AM
> *by the looks of it, all my cars wont be done by the deadline... its been raining evryyyyyydayyyyy and since i have no booth to spray in... i cant paint my models... yesterdey i painted my stepside and impala... and the humidity messed it up... so i left it till today so respray the impala... and then i clear coated it but the humidity turned the clear white... so i baked it.. and the white went away but theres a couple spots that the clear dont look too good... so i dunno if i should build it or re-clear it... and from the looks of it my cameo wont be done by the deadline.. when is the deadline anywayz?... the 21st???? actually the clear on the impala aint come out that bad ima go start putting it together now..lol*


the last i heard the dead line was the 14th :uh:[/b][/quote]
this contest sucked, no one really entered, and they all got excuses to get out of it... what a waste of 15 bucks on a trophie..


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 10 2003, 08:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 10 2003, 08:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this contest sucked, no one really entered, and they all got excuses to get out of it... what a waste of 15 bucks on a trophie..[/b][/quote]
yeah hopefully i will have my model in. and more people will enter the next one. :twak: :guns: :burn:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 10 2003, 08:42 AM
> *this contest sucked, no one really entered, and they all got excuses to get out of it... what a waste of 15 bucks on a trophie..*


 man, i REALLY wanted to give this thing 110% but all this bullshit had to happen. that's always the way shit happens for me.  
i was at my dads yesterday fucking with his computer which i've been doing for the past week as well because he will not leave me the fuck alone about it. well, i was sitiing there thinking about this contest like usual and i almost started crying. thats how much i means to me. and i told him that so whats he do? he starts bitching and yelling at me about how i have a job and i have to work and i dont have time for shit like that like "all those others guys do."
i mean damn, just make me feel better there man. :ugh: 
well, i'm gonna go see what i can get done today. this shit ain't over just yet  

let's see what i can turn out in 4 days here. uffin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

I SWEAR TO FUCKING CHRIST....... IF IT AINT ONE THING GOING WRONG WITH THIS PROJECT IT'S ANOTHER. I'M ABOUT TO JUST SAY *FUCK THIS SHIT!!!!!!* I AM SOOOOO FUCKING PISSED OFF AND TIRED OF THIS GAD DAMN THING!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wtf!?!?!?! DEADLINE IZ THE 14th!?!?!?! i swear this whole time i thought it was the 21sttttttttttttttt ahhhhhhhh dont worry ill have atleast one car done........


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 10 2003, 07:36 PM
> *wtf!?!?!?! DEADLINE IZ THE 14th!?!?!?! i swear this whole time i thought it was the 21sttttttttttttttt ahhhhhhhh dont worry ill have atleast one car done........*


 im not gonna make it

im not even halfway done

i need primer silver and red paint 

and i dont have money :angry: 

il take pics of it 4 the contest unfinished i guess :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i juzt like jumped into high gear and i should be done with my impala in like an hour...lol then i gotta see if i start the stepside or something....for sure my impala would be done... atleast ill have one car done... even tho i entered 3...lol i seriously thought the deadline was the 21st


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcrome_@Aug 10 2003, 04:50 PM
> *im not gonna make it
> 
> im not even halfway done
> ...


 same here, i'm maybe 1/8 finished and that's pushing it.
everytime i turn around there is another problem with something.
i been tearing the house apart all damn day because i can't find something i need so i can proceed on it. so once again i'm stopped dead in the water.
between working 13 hours a day out in 115 degree weather. and trying to come home and do this........ i been sick the last 9 days. so i haven't been able to work on it at all because i just dont feel like it especially after coming home from work. 
then there was that whole thing with my airbrush taking a shit on me when i went to paint it like 2 weeks ago almost.
i finally got a new one yesterday and now i got another situation today. 

i am not going to ruin this thing by just half assing it together like i've been thinking about doing.
so i will be posting pics of a pile of pieces this week as well.

so i guess the other people will actually have a chance of winning now.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Aug 10 2003, 06:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Aug 10 2003, 06:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowcrome_@Aug 10 2003, 04:50 PM
> *im not gonna make it
> 
> im not even halfway done
> ...


same here, i'm maybe 1/8 finished and that's pushing it.
everytime i turn around there is another problem with something.
i been tearing the house apart all damn day because i can't find something i need so i can proceed on it. so once again i'm stopped dead in the water.
between working 13 hours a day out in 115 degree weather. and trying to come home and do this........ i been sick the last 9 days. so i haven't been able to work on it at all because i just dont feel like it especially after coming home from work. 
then there was that whole thing with my airbrush taking a shit on me when i went to paint it like 2 weeks ago almost.
i finally got a new one yesterday and now i got another situation today. 

i am not going to ruin this thing by just half assing it together like i've been thinking about doing.
so i will be posting pics of a pile of pieces this week as well.

so i guess the other people will actually have a chance of winning now.[/b][/quote]
ok fuck it, no one is shit close ... 4 days to paint, glue and finish a model,,, dont post pictures if its unfinished, just keep it for some other time...man this fuckn sucks......im going to waint for modeler 4 life and poppa, if there not close, this contest is done.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

sorry man  

this really meant ALOT to me too man. i am so bummed out.... i'm not sure if i'm more pissed off or sad. 
i'm gonna post up some pics in a couple of days anyways.
cause i guarantee between the little bit that i have done so far and what i will be able to do if i could find this damn thing. it will blow minds.  

not to sound like i'm bragging or anything because i'm not but...... i bet that my partial would beat alot of finished ones pants down


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

well hey im almost done with this car... so u gunna screw me over by closing the contest???? ill be done by tonight forsure with it... it wont be fair that its closed cuz alot of people aint finish... evryone understood the deadline.. yes some people did go thru problems like i did... shit its been raining evryday for the past 2 weeks... i couldnt paint shit... but hey... i got one car done the paint... im puttin it together now its nothing crazy out of this world... but it'll look nice... i havent touched my monte cuz i haznt gone to work in who noes how long so i haznt muraled in the skull... im thinkin of just colorin the eyes with a lil brush and calling it a day...lol so i can finish building it thats the only thing holding me back on that car and even tho its not for the contest i wanna finish it too...


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 10 2003, 08:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 10 2003, 08:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok fuck it, no one is shit close ... 4 days to paint, glue and finish a model,,, dont post pictures if its unfinished, just keep it for some other time...man this fuckn sucks......im going to waint for modeler 4 life and poppa, if there not close, this contest is done.[/b][/quote]
one more week is all i need  

please extend the deadline :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 10 2003, 05:31 PM
> *its nothing crazy out of this world... but it'll look nice...*


 the one i was building for the contest is just straight fucking SICC!!! 
there's a contest coming up locally here so if anything i will go and dominate everyone and snap necks from people doing double takes to look at it another couple of times uffin:


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 10 2003, 08:42 AM
> *
> this contest sucked, no one really entered, and they all got excuses to get out of it... what a waste of 15 bucks on a trophie..*


 I think the time frame was way to short . I really wanted to get my 61 Impala done but in 21 days I barely get anything started, it often takes me months to come up with all the ideas and parts I need let alone complete a whole model.
May I suggest an 8 week contest or somethng like that? You might get more participation, just a thought
\Picked up a set of pegasus spokes for mt 61 last week, will post some progress pics soon
Peace


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

or a contest where you get to enter a car youve already made.


----------



## trikeboy666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 10 2003, 08:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 10 2003, 08:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this contest sucked, no one really entered, and they all got excuses to get out of it... what a waste of 15 bucks on a trophie..[/b][/quote]
thats ur own damn fault that it sucked..if u had given the people more time the models wouldve been better and more people wouldve joined


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I gotta join the bitchfest too. I said from the beginning that it wasn't enough time. I'd be down for another week, things aren't looking good right now.

K. Diaz


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY CAR WILL GBE DONE BY THURSDAY NIGHT. WHAT WAS THE END TIME?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 10 2003, 05:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 10 2003, 05:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok fuck it, no one is shit close ... 4 days to paint, glue and finish a model,,, dont post pictures if its unfinished, just keep it for some other time...man this fuckn sucks......im going to waint for modeler 4 life and poppa, if there not close, this contest is done.[/b][/quote]
HOHOHOHOH HOLD ON RAT, I'M ALMOST DONE HERE. I'LL BE FINISHED BY THURSDAY.


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Aug 11 2003, 12:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Models IV Life @ Aug 11 2003, 12:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOHOHOHOH HOLD ON RAT, I'M ALMOST DONE HERE. I'LL BE FINISHED BY THURSDAY.[/b][/quote]
nvm 

corrected myself :uh:  



Last edited by lowcrome at Aug 11 2003, 02:23 PM


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

im done with my 62... ima start on my cameo now!!! lets see if i have it done in time.. i doubt it cuz it still rainin!!! ima have to go to a body shop n uze the booth oh damn and im also working again so i dunno ima start the cameo now hopefully by tonight its atleast primered ready to paint i can paint it tomaro and start building... cuz i bought all the paints already....


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 11 2003, 11:27 AM
> *im done with my 62... ima start on my cameo now!!! lets see if i have it done in time.. i doubt it cuz it still rainin!!! ima have to go to a body shop n uze the booth oh damn and im also working again so i dunno ima start the cameo now hopefully by tonight its atleast primered ready to paint i can paint it tomaro and start building... cuz i bought all the paints already....*


 get a job!:roflmao: just kidding! wish I had time to finish more but with work and the house.... same old story


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

damn it, I cant wait until the next contest! I want to enter my El Camino SS.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dag65_@Aug 11 2003, 01:57 PM
> *get a job!:roflmao: just kidding! wish I had time to finish more but with work and the house.... same old story*


 i do got a job...lol


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 10 2003, 08:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 10 2003, 08:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok fuck it, no one is shit close ... 4 days to paint, glue and finish a model,,, dont post pictures if its unfinished, just keep it for some other time...man this fuckn sucks......im going to waint for modeler 4 life and poppa, if there not close, this contest is done.[/b][/quote]
im almost done now!


does it still suck now?


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dag65_@Aug 11 2003, 09:02 AM
> *I think the time frame was way to short . I really wanted to get my 61 Impala done but in 21 days I barely get anything started, it often takes me months to come up with all the ideas and parts I need let alone complete a whole model.*


 i TOTALLY agree with dag. like mine for instance, i was going all out for you guys on this one. i have *NEVER* done anything near close to this here. *MOST* of my parts on this i am *HAND BUILDING FROM SCRATCH* this is a full on professional show piece here. 

so as you all can probably imagine it is VERY time consuming. but the end result is going to wow even the haters. uffin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

im done with my 62 and im like at mid point on the cameo.. i should have it done either tomaro... or day after... if its done tomaro.. u beter believe ima do the stepside too...lol


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler+Aug 11 2003, 04:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (The Mad Modeler @ Aug 11 2003, 04:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dag65_@Aug 11 2003, 09:02 AM
> *I think the time frame was way to short . I really wanted to get my 61 Impala done but in 21 days I barely get anything started, it often takes me months to come up with all the ideas and parts I need let alone complete a whole model.*


i TOTALLY agree with dag. like mine for instance, i was going all out for you guys on this one. i have *NEVER* done anything near close to this here. *MOST* of my parts on this i am *HAND BUILDING FROM SCRATCH* this is a full on professional show piece here. 

so as you all can probably imagine it is VERY time consuming. but the end result is going to wow even the haters. uffin:[/b][/quote]
Look, 2 and half weeks isnt that bad, i took a week off from my model and i only have one peice to finish -put the firewall in- i bought the model 1 day after i mentioned this contest and its painted, and glued. It isnt a "show winner" like those models in LRB but it does look sick. what ever its almost the dead line, and im not extending it. Fucking spent 14 bucks for a big ass trophie for shit.. ill just take the plaque off and make a new one saying that I won. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

Ill enter the next one I think


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Aug 12 2003, 08:11 AM
> *...... It isnt a "show winner" like those models in LRB but it does look sick.
> 
> ........Fucking spent 14 bucks for a big ass trophie for shit..*


 the one i'm building is though  
you said you wanted to see what we can do so i figured i'd actually put effort into this one for you. uffin: 
i'm talking down to the point that i'm even scratch building the a-arms, rear suspension, front suspension, interior, and everything else. 
about the only thing on it that id from the actual kit is the body, (modified) floorpan, and (modified) frame. uffin: 


where the hell did you get a trophy for $14.00 at anyways?
you snagged one of pops old bowling trophy's and had a new plate made for it didnt you? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

anyways..... i think this thing is about dry enough now....... i'm gonna go mist in some more of the shadowing on it.


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Aug 12 2003, 05:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha , I should of thought of that, but my pop isnt into bowling. 14 dollars for gold and chromed plated (fake) and 4 feet tall which is in 2 peices for better shipping charges... with the plaque saying "best model" July 2003 and i was going to ingrave it with the winners screen name...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder+Aug 12 2003, 05:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Rat Rodder @ Aug 12 2003, 05:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Aug 12 2003, 05:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha , I should of thought of that, but my pop isnt into bowling. 14 dollars for gold and chromed plated (fake) and 4 feet tall which is in 2 peices for better shipping charges... with the plaque saying "best model" July 2003 and i was going to ingrave it with the winners screen name...[/b][/quote]
WHAT IS THE CUT TIME ON THE CONTEST? THURS. MORNING, EVENING, MIDNIGHT??????


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Aug 12 2003, 06:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Models IV Life @ Aug 12 2003, 06:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THE CUT TIME ON THE CONTEST? THURS. MORNING, EVENING, MIDNIGHT??????[/b][/quote]
thrusday midnight. ill give you that whole day if you guys really need it


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

AIGHT COOL. SO WHO'S STILL IN THIS CONTEST?????


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

im still in this man...


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

the airbrush detailing is almost done and will soon be ready to Kandy over...... maybe later tonite or tomorrow uffin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0 :0 ...lol gettin me worried.... i'll have a car for next comp maybe....


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

lol, some of you might have caught a little bit of a sneek peek of parts of it with just a light base coat of Kandy tested on it yesterday or the day before and not even known it  lol


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

Damn, I'm all hungry as hell now














lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

testors kandy sucks ass


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 12 2003, 08:06 PM
> *testors kandy sucks ass*


 yepp, that's why you break down and get HOK


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yea well i've never used testors till today on my cameo and im not happy with it at all!!! i need to clear it tomaro hopefully cuz the kandy didnt cover the flakes right they sticking out the paint so i gotta clear it to smoothen it out... but its glossy az fuk with that testors kandy its like no clear needed except the flakes sticking out


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

i hate waiting for paint to dry  lol


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

my explorer as of right now


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

what do u all think?

and rat rodder i will be able to finish in the contest


----------



## h-town's playa (Jul 29, 2003)

thats a big ass sun roof
:0


----------



## lowcrome (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town's playa_@Aug 13 2003, 01:11 PM
> *thats a big ass sun roof
> :0*


 yup

it lets you see the two tone interior,6 pumps , and 15 batteries more clearly :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE SHIT!!!! lol

j/k man  

nice photoshopping with the lil bling blings :thumbsup:


----------

